

I took Gabriel Weinberg's Advice and cloned ThreeWords.Me with Pictures - barmstrong

This is an experiment to see if I could make something "inherently viral".<p>http://mybestpic.org/lTmQAr<p>Let me know if you have any suggestions toward that end.<p>It's based on Gabriel's post from about a week ago:
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/02/if-i-were-starting-out-i-would-clone-threewordsme.html<p>He already gave me some good advice: let people import their facebook photos with facebook connect.  Will be adding that soon.
======
atgm
It might be more inherently viral if anyone could pick a picture for anyone.

------
barmstrong
Clickable: <http://mybestpic.org/lTmQAr>

or

<http://mybestpic.org>

------
revorad
How about three captions for a picture instead?

